# Why You Should Get Global Entry and How It's Different From TSA Precheck



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 29, 2018)

Why You Should Get Global Entry and How It's Different From TSA Precheck
By Maya Kachroo-Levine/ T&L/ Travel Tips/ Customs/ Immigration/ Travel & Leisure/ travelandleisure.com

"If you’ve ever arrived on an international flight carrying 500 passengers, you know that the line at customs can be brutally long. And when you’ve been traveling for 18 hours and have already been through two layovers, the last thing you want is to spend another hour in line waiting to officially reenter the country. Time spent in the customs line is really just time you’re never getting back—and it’s further delaying the post-flight shower you’ve been longing for. This is where Global Entry benefits come in handy. For international travelers with Global Entry, there’s little-to-no line at customs, and instead of meeting with a customs agent, you just scan your documents at the kiosk and are on your way. If you’re ready to expedite your homecoming, here’s everything you need to know about the U.S. Global Entry program....."

Richard


----------



## artringwald (Nov 29, 2018)

If you charge your $100 Global Entry fee to your Chase Sapphire Reserve, you'll get a $100 credit to your account.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 29, 2018)

The AmEx Plat also gives credit for this. Even if you are paying for it, the extra $15 over pre-check alone is a small price to pay if you travel internationally. Applying for GE is a bit more of a hassle--you need to dig up quite a bit of extra info. But I found it well worth it.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 29, 2018)

artringwald said:


> If you charge your $100 Global Entry fee to your Chase Sapphire Reserve, you'll get a $100 credit to your account.


Same for Capitol One Venture card.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 29, 2018)

One warning:  Unless you live near a major international airport hub (usually on the coast), getting an appointment for your Global Entry interview can be next to impossible as they simply do not have much staff at the GE offices at many of the midwest airports.  My family applied (3 of us), and the only airport within 500 miles with a GE office was Denver (DIA).  The earliest we could schedule an appointment was more than 10 months out!  Plus, because you had to create and log into three separate accounts (1 for each of us) to schedule an appointment, there was no way to get three appointments in a row.  The best I could do is two appointments about 3 hours apart, and the third had to be on a different day, which meant two trips to the airport, about 2 hour round trip each time.

And to add to that, the TSA agents at DIA were so incompetent that they screwed up and never processed my application after my interview -- my wife's and my daughter's was processed fine.  And forget about trying to get anyone to help you over the phone -- it is impossible to get through to customer service (as in, the line rings for a while and then you get the old "this number cannot be reached at this time" message;  and I tried for WEEKS to get through!).  In the end, we were vacationing in Marco Island a few months after my first interview, and I was able to make an appointment at Miami airport, so we had to take a full day out of our vacation, drive 2.5 hours each way to Miami for my second interview.  On the positive side, the Miami staff were great and fixed the issue right away.

If renewing my Global Entry in 5 years requires another interview, I will switch to TSA Pre.  It is just not worth the hassle for me.

Kurt


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow, I did not realize how hard it is for many people to get access to GE. We did it at SFO a few years back and it was quick and easy.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 29, 2018)

Lots of credit cards besides those mentioned will credit the Global Entry Fee.

There’s also an App called Mobile Passport that cuts down on rentering into the USA. Never used it so no idea of the utility of the App but it is free.

Renewal of GE is easy using the web site, no reinterview.  I renewed last year in 10 minutes.

Cheers


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 29, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> Renewal of GE is easy using the web site, no reinterview.  I renewed last tear in 10 minutes.


That is good to know, thanks!  I would not want to go through a quarter of the hassle I had to for the initial application.

Kurt


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 29, 2018)

Our experience at Minneapolis/St. Paul airport was pretty effortless, but we were very flexible on time of day for our appointment. I did learn on a recent trip to Vancouver that I should carry the card on some trips though.  Vancouver is one of the airports where you clear U S customs before you leave Canada. But the workers there don't have access to the US database to confirm GE so I couldn’t go through that line without having my card in hand. I’ve never needed for other travel so don't bother to carry it.

Other than that experience I've been happy to have spent the money for GE.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 29, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> they simply do not have much staff at the GE offices at many of the midwest airports


I might have waited a few days tops for a slot in Detroit. Not hard at all. However, if one has a long wait at any local offices, scheduling for a few hours prior to a return flight from some other airport works. I have some friends in NYC who did that when those airports were slammed with GE appointments.



x3 skier said:


> Mobile Passport


Last I looked (which admittedly was a while ago) MP did not work in DTW, which is my typical re-entry airport. But it does not hurt to check.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 29, 2018)

Which Airports Accept Mobile Passport?
By iphonefaq.org


Richard


----------



## LisaH (Nov 29, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> One warning:  Unless you live near a major international airport hub (usually on the coast), getting an appointment for your Global Entry interview can be next to impossible as they simply do not have much staff at the GE offices at many of the midwest airports.  My family applied (3 of us), and the only airport within 500 miles with a GE office was Denver (DIA).  The earliest we could schedule an appointment was more than 10 months out!  Plus, because you had to create and log into three separate accounts (1 for each of us) to schedule an appointment, there was no way to get three appointments in a row.  The best I could do is two appointments about 3 hours apart, and the third had to be on a different day, which meant two trips to the airport, about 2 hour round trip each time.
> 
> And to add to that, the TSA agents at DIA were so incompetent that they screwed up and never processed my application after my interview -- my wife's and my daughter's was processed fine.  And forget about trying to get anyone to help you over the phone -- it is impossible to get through to customer service (as in, the line rings for a while and then you get the old "this number cannot be reached at this time" message;  and I tried for WEEKS to get through!).  In the end, we were vacationing in Marco Island a few months after my first interview, and I was able to make an appointment at Miami airport, so we had to take a full day out of our vacation, drive 2.5 hours each way to Miami for my second interview.  On the positive side, the Miami staff were great and fixed the issue right away.
> 
> ...



You can do the interview without an appointment if you arrive from overseas to a major International Airport which provides Global Entry service. The interview took place at the immigration window when you clear for entry. Just tell the agent that you request an interview for Glabal Entry Application. Be careful they may not submit the interview result on time, just as what PigsDad described above. DH waited for a couple weeks after the interview and had to call to inquire about the application. He was approved over the phone and received the card within a few days.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't know about Global Entry, but Nexus has sure been nice.  It comes with TSA Pre Check and costs less (if it fits your needs)....


----------



## mdurette (Nov 29, 2018)

Took us about 6 months to get our GE appointment at the closest place which was in Rhode Island.   I could have gone to Vermont within 1 week.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 29, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> I don't know about Global Entry, but Nexus has sure been nice.  It comes with TSA Pre Check and costs less (if it fits your needs)....


Does Nexus work for more countries than Canada?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 29, 2018)

What is the Difference Between Global Entry, TSA Precheck and the Other Trusted Traveler Programs?
From the Transportation Security Administration/ Travel/ tsa.gov

"TSA Pre✓ provides expedited security screening benefits for flights departing from U.S. Airports. Global Entry provides the TSA Pre✓ benefit plus expedited US customs screening for international air travelers when entering the United States. TSA Pre✓ costs $85 and Global Entry costs $100 for a five year membership. Travelers interested in Global Entry must apply through the Trusted Traveler Program website.

Global Entry, NEXUS, and SENTRI are programs of U.S. Customs and Border Protection. These programs offer travel benefits to pre-screened members. If you join Global Entry, NEXUS, or SENTRI, use your membership number as a “known traveler number” in airline reservations to receive TSA Pre✓®.

To find the best program for you, use the Department of Homeland Security's interactive Trusted Traveler tool......"


Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 29, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> I don't know about Global Entry, but Nexus has sure been nice.  It comes with TSA Pre Check and costs less (if it fits your needs)....



If you get NEXUS, you also automatically get GE too.  NEXUS is for entry into Canada, but they extend it to include GE.  I had GE first, but since I am a dual citizen and travel frequently to Canada I added Nexus and it is the same card and it extended my GE expiration.

If you live close to the Canadian Border, considering getting Nexus for $50 CND instead of GE at $100 USD, if you have to pay for it yourself.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 29, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Does Nexus work for more countries than Canada?



I answered above, but yes Canada and the US.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 29, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I answered above, but yes Canada and the US.





Sandy VDH said:


> If you get NEXUS, you also automatically get GE too.  NEXUS is for entry into Canada, but they extend it to include GE.  I had GE first, but since I am a dual citizen and travel frequently to Canada I added Nexus and it is the same card and it extended my GE expiration.
> 
> If you live close to the Canadian Border, considering getting Nexus for $50 CND instead of GE at $100 USD, if you have to pay for it yourself.


What I didn't realize, or had forgotten, was that Nexus expedites entry into the U.S. as well as into Canada.  It sounds like wherever you enter from (not just Canada) it may expedite your entry.  The downside is the Nexus enrollment centers are only on, or near, the Canadian border, the Global Entry ones are more prevalent.


----------



## Krteczech (Nov 30, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> One warning:  Unless you live near a major international airport hub (usually on the coast), getting an appointment for your Global Entry interview can be next to impossible as they simply do not have much staff at the GE offices at many of the midwest airports.  My family applied (3 of us), and the only airport within 500 miles with a GE office was Denver (DIA).  The earliest we could schedule an appointment was more than 10 months out!  Plus, because you had to create and log into three separate accounts (1 for each of us) to schedule an appointment, there was no way to get three appointments in a row.  The best I could do is two appointments about 3 hours apart, and the third had to be on a different day, which meant two trips to the airport, about 2 hour round trip each time.
> 
> And to add to that, the TSA agents at DIA were so incompetent that they screwed up and never processed my application after my interview -- my wife's and my daughter's was processed fine.  And forget about trying to get anyone to help you over the phone -- it is impossible to get through to customer service (as in, the line rings for a while and then you get the old "this number cannot be reached at this time" message;  and I tried for WEEKS to get through!).  In the end, we were vacationing in Marco Island a few months after my first interview, and I was able to make an appointment at Miami airport, so we had to take a full day out of our vacation, drive 2.5 hours each way to Miami for my second interview.  On the positive side, the Miami staff were great and fixed the issue right away.
> 
> ...


My story was almost as painful as Kurt’s. We applied last year in March in Minneapolis, where we lived for 35 years. Husband got his invitation in six weeks and was interviewed in June. My processing  was extremely slow. I got invitation in August, but there was no interview opening in MSP for three months. In the meantime we retired, sold the house and moved to Colorado. We flew back for MSP for interview and finish house cleaning last week in October. All went well except my local Colorado post office was slow in getting my mail box coded correctly ....and returned my Global terry card to sender. Later, when I was inquiring about the card, TSA agent told me I only need the number, not actual card.  We used Global Entry multiple times this year and were impressed with speedy process.


----------



## AJCts411 (Nov 30, 2018)

Luanne said:


> What I didn't realize, or had forgotten, was that Nexus expedites entry into the U.S. as well as into Canada.  It sounds like wherever you enter from (not just Canada) it may expedite your entry.  The downside is the Nexus enrollment centers are only on, or near, the Canadian border, the Global Entry ones are more prevalent.


I live in a boarder crossing city...Yes expedited entry with  Nexus into Canada and USA, at most auto crossings, there is a designated lane for Nexus, and at some crossings there is even a "NEXUS" traffic lane to drive past the line up of regular folks.  Also entering Canada with nexus, at major airports if you have an iris scan, you can also self declare...walk by the line ups again.  Well worth it.  But, as reported with Global, renewals are taking a long time...last year mine tool about 3 weeks, no appointment necessary, currently friends are 4 months and waiting.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2018)

Krteczech said:


> My story was almost as painful as Kurt’s. We applied last year in March in Minneapolis, where we lived for 35 years. Husband got his invitation in six weeks and was interviewed in June. My processing  was extremely slow. I got invitation in August, but there was no interview opening in MSP for three months. In the meantime we retired, sold the house and moved to Colorado. We flew back for MSP for interview and finish house cleaning last week in October. All went well except my local Colorado post office was slow in getting my mail box coded correctly ....and returned my Global terry card to sender. Later, when I was inquiring about the card, TSA agent told me I only need the number, not actual card.  We used Global Entry multiple times this year and were impressed with speedy process.


I have needed the Global Entry card when entering the U.S. from Canada.  Maybe this isn't true at all entry points, but I'm surprised the TSA agent told you that you didn't need it.  Maybe he was talking about needing the card vs just the number for TSA PreCheck?


----------



## tombanjo (Nov 30, 2018)

The card is required walking or driving - however I have been asked to show the card at airports. They gave me a CPB sticker on my passport which has worked, but I carry the card anyway.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 30, 2018)

I carry both card and passport, at all times traveling internationally just in case.


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 30, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I have needed the Global Entry card when entering the U.S. from Canada.  Maybe this isn't true at all entry points, but I'm surprised the TSA agent told you that you didn't need it.  Maybe he was talking about needing the card vs just the number for TSA PreCheck?


Similar experience. Never needed the Global Entry card when travelling from Europe, but was told I needed to have it when entering from Canada. The person let me through, but was told to carry it in the future.

With regard to the difficulty of getting the Global Entry card, for me, it was no problem at the Milwaukee airport. Had a reservation for an interview within a week. (The interview room was actually off site about two blocks from the airport.)


----------



## Blues (Nov 30, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> One warning:  Unless you live near a major international airport hub (usually on the coast), getting an appointment for your Global Entry interview can be next to impossible as they simply do not have much staff at the GE offices at many of the midwest airports.  My family applied (3 of us), and the only airport within 500 miles with a GE office was Denver (DIA).  The earliest we could schedule an appointment was more than 10 months out!  Plus, because you had to create and log into three separate accounts (1 for each of us) to schedule an appointment, there was no way to get three appointments in a row.  The best I could do is two appointments about 3 hours apart, and the third had to be on a different day, which meant two trips to the airport, about 2 hour round trip each time.
> 
> And to add to that, the TSA agents at DIA were so incompetent that they screwed up and never processed my application after my interview -- my wife's and my daughter's was processed fine.  And forget about trying to get anyone to help you over the phone -- it is impossible to get through to customer service (as in, the line rings for a while and then you get the old "this number cannot be reached at this time" message;  and I tried for WEEKS to get through!).  In the end, we were vacationing in Marco Island a few months after my first interview, and I was able to make an appointment at Miami airport, so we had to take a full day out of our vacation, drive 2.5 hours each way to Miami for my second interview.  On the positive side, the Miami staff were great and fixed the issue right away.
> 
> ...



My experience was also almost as painful as Kurt's.  DW and I applied about 6 months before a trip to Japan, erroneously thinking it would be plenty of time to get the application processed.  Wrong.  No appts in the SF Bay area for 10 months.   Had to travel without it.  On return, we were going to Chicago to visit family, and we managed to get an interview scheduled at ORD.  That went fairly well, at least for DW.  Like Kurt, they neglected to process mine, too.  And it's true, that it's almost impossible to contact them by phone.  After waiting a month or two, I did manage to contact them via email from their web site though.  Heard nothing back for almost 2 weeks, and then suddenly I was processed.  No explanation, but it ended well.

I'm glad to hear that renewal is easy.  Otherwise, like Kurt, I might just have switched to TSA Pre.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 30, 2018)

I already had GE and added Nexus.  I left my Nexus interview, was walking to my car in the parking garage at the airport, and I got an email that my application had been approved.  It took about 2 mins from end of interview to approval, Now that is fast.  But that was only because my GE was already completed.  So if you have GE getting Nexus is very easy.  I assume that renewals will be the same.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 30, 2018)

I got an appointment at the Austin airport in 3 days.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 30, 2018)

stmartinfan said:


> Our experience at Minneapolis/St. Paul airport was pretty effortless, but we were very flexible on time of day for our appointment. I did learn on a recent trip to Vancouver that I should carry the card on some trips though.  Vancouver is one of the airports where you clear U S customs before you leave Canada. But the workers there don't have access to the US database to confirm GE so I couldn’t go through that line without having my card in hand. I’ve never needed for other travel so don't bother to carry it.
> 
> Other than that experience I've been happy to have spent the money for GE.



We also had the same experience in Vancouver while returning from Whistler. I was perplexed because the GE personnel told me that I never needed to carry the card because it was attached to my passport. Your explanation makes sense.

Would be good to know where else the card is needed. Is it in any airport that clears customs prior to entering the U.S. such as large European hubs?


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I already had GE and added Nexus.  I left my Nexus interview, was walking to my car in the parking garage at the airport, and I got an email that my application had been approved.  It took about 2 mins from end of interview to approval, Now that is fast.  But that was only because my GE was already completed.  So if you have GE getting Nexus is very easy.  I assume that renewals will be the same.


When I had my interview for GE I got an email within an hour saying it had been approved, my KTN was the number shown on my letter and I could start using it immediately.  So, it was fast and I didn't have any other travel "things" before.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We also had the same experience in Vancouver while returning from Whistler. I was perplexed because the GE personnel told me that I never needed to carry the card because it was attached to my passport. Your explanation makes sense.
> 
> Would be good to know where else the card is needed. Is it in any airport that clears customs prior to entering the U.S. such as large European hubs?


Our experience needing the card was Vancouver as well.


----------



## Krteczech (Nov 30, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I have needed the Global Entry card when entering the U.S. from Canada.  Maybe this isn't true at all entry points, but I'm surprised the TSA agent told you that you didn't need it.  Maybe he was talking about needing the card vs just the number for TSA PreCheck?


We entered USA multiple times this year, but it was always at the airport. They may have different process for land crossings. I was told that I could order duplicate card for (?) $ 25.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2018)

Krteczech said:


> We entered USA multiple times this year, but it was always at the airport. They may have different process for land crossings. I was told that I could order duplicate card for (?) $ 25.


Our entries from Vancouver into the U.S. were at the airport.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 30, 2018)

FWIW, my closest airport office had a long wait (months!) for an interview appointment ... but I could also choose a border entry point about 2.5 hours drive southeast for "next week" interview time slots.  Cool beans ... easy.


----------



## PDX Matthew (Dec 12, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> I don't know about Global Entry, but Nexus has sure been nice.  It comes with TSA Pre Check and costs less (if it fits your needs)....


If you have Nexus, they'll usually give you Global Entry for free, that's how it worked for me.


----------



## PDX Matthew (Dec 12, 2018)

To get Global Entry, Nexus or Sentri, you need to have a spotless immigration record, so if you've ever been fined for failing to declare something, you won't get it. Also, if you're traveling with a group, everyone in the group needs to have it, especially at land borders. On our recent trip from Aruba, I went to the window the CBP agent asked if I was traveling alone, I said no and he called up my husband as well. My husband doesn't have GE so I wasn't using a kiosk (there was nobody waiting anyway).

I remember a post from another forum about four guys going to Vancouver BC for a golf weekend, two with GE/Nexus, two without. At the border the two guys without it got out of the car and walked through the border, the two with it proceeded through the Nexus lane. US CBP had seen the guys get out of the car, and revoked the GE/Nexus cards of the guys in the car, on the spot, do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2018)

TSA has satellite offices all over, and so we made an appointment that was six months out.  It all worked okay.  Then our daughter decided to get TSA Precheck and went to the office near her house to just wait in line, rather than to sign up online.  She was in and out in 20 minutes.  SIL already had a number because he is military.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 12, 2018)

The airline I fly on sometimes, marks my boarding passes with "TSA Precheck" .... and that is ALL I know. Haven't had status with this airline in 3+ years.

My thoughts on this "don't ask".


----------



## Luanne (Dec 12, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> The airline I fly on sometimes, marks my boarding passes with "TSA Precheck" .... and that is ALL I know. Haven't had status with this airline in 3+ years.
> 
> My thoughts on this "don't ask".


You're lucky. We used to get this free all the time. When we stopped getting it free, or when one of us would and the other wouldn't, we decided it was time to get Global Entry. Worked out well as it was soon after that that our daughter started attending school in Canada. Made coming back into the U.S. much easier.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 12, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> The airline I fly on sometimes, marks my boarding passes with "TSA Precheck" .... and that is ALL I know. Haven't had status with this airline in 3+ years.
> 
> My thoughts on this "don't ask".



I have GE, my girlfriend who often travels with me doesn’t have GE or PreCheck.  She invariably gets PreCheck on her boarding pass.  I suspect it has something to do with her former high security clearance with the USAF but like you, we don’t ask. 

Cheers


----------



## silentg (Dec 12, 2018)

We get TSA Pre on Southwest almost always...like others we don’t ask why?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 13, 2018)

I was in Delta's original Pre Check pilot program, and had it whenever I flew them for quite some time. Eventually that came to an end and I finally went to the trouble to get GE.


----------



## Blues (Dec 13, 2018)

PDX Matthew said:


> I remember a post from another forum about four guys going to Vancouver BC for a golf weekend, two with GE/Nexus, two without. At the border the two guys without it got out of the car and walked through the border, the two with it proceeded through the Nexus lane. US CBP had seen the guys get out of the car, and revoked the GE/Nexus cards of the guys in the car, on the spot, do not pass go, do not collect $200.



I don't understand.  Why would it be illegal or against the rules for some to go through on foot and others in the car?


----------



## PDX Matthew (Dec 13, 2018)

Blues said:


> I don't understand.  Why would it be illegal or against the rules for some to go through on foot and others in the car?


They were carrying luggage, i.e. golf clubs, for the non-GE guys, and the rules of the program clearly state the terms and conditions, which include that everyone in the vehicle has to have GE/Nexus. CBP can get pedantic and bureaucratic at times, but them's the rules.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 18, 2018)

This last trip I was at LAX needing to clear customs. While waiting I started talking to the pilot who told me that I should install the passport app because of the many people that were heading to immigration. We did. No line really in the mobile app line.

https://www.cbp.gov/travel/us-citizens/mobile-passport-control

Bill


----------

